# Dual monitors with AMD Radeon HD 7700



## TheBuxMux

Hello,

I've tried hooking up dual monitors to my AMD Radeon HD 7700 but I can't get it to work.. My first monitor is connected to 1 (see picture) and works fine, the second monitor also works fine while connected to 1.

I have bought a VGA to HDMI cable (which I believe is useless) and a DVI 24+1 (which fits into the DVI under 1) to VGA adapter. I've tried to connect both monitors which these, without success. Am I doing something wrong, or do I need something else to make it work, or is it not possible to connect 2 monitors to this video card?


----------



## johnb35

If both of your monitors has the dvi connection then its just a matter of setting up the second monitor in the catalyst software.


----------



## TheBuxMux

Monitor 1 has a DVI and VGA connection (pic 1)
Monitor 2 (old 4:3 monitor) doesn't have a visible connection (pic 2 & 3)


----------



## johnb35

I believe the vga to hdmi adapter needs to be an active adapter to be able to transfer the signal. Whats the exact model number of adapter you have?


----------



## TheBuxMux

Maybe I used the wrong word when I said adapter.. It is one of these:


----------



## johnb35

No, you used the right word.  But like I said, since you are using 2 monitors I do believe the adapter needs to be an active adapter.

Like one of these.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812400402


----------



## TheBuxMux

Thanks a bunch 

Does this go for every second monitor, or just this one since it is an older model?


----------



## johnb35

If you were using only that monitor as your only monitor, you would be alright I think.  Its just that you are using a vga monitor as your second monitor using a dvi connection.


----------

